# Locating Privy - Sanborn - Help



## bocephus99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Attached is an 1897 Sanborn map of a house built early to mid 1800's.  I'm trying to locate the privy but need your help.  I have not tried to probe at all but wanted to make sure I started in the right place and even see if the area where the privy may be is not built over.  The blue arrow shows location of the house and the red and green arrows show possible privies I'm guessing.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 27, 2009)

There are most likley more than just one... on any particular lot..  unless it's concrete or built over.. The Probe Knows..   Just probe around the yard  starting along the sides and back.. and see what the probe tells you.. Ash  red pumpkin brick.. woody liner??   the probe tells All!!!!


----------



## cadburys (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

  No questions, the green arrow indicates a shared 2 seater, but probably not to the house with the blue arrow! The red arrow is pointing to a small single story building which is probably a house  # 124 I'm guessing?  I would guess that  there is a privy or 2 somewhere around where the blue arrow is. Look for depressions in the ground and like oldihtractor said along the back and sided property lines.


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Cadbury's assessment. The larger 1 story building is not a privy. A probe is the only way to find them,short of radar.


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree also. The green arrow points to what I would say is almost certainly a double privy for 20 & 21 Centre St. I find that locating privies Sanborns helped a lot, especially when I was first starting out probing and didn't know what to expect. I would also say that only about 20% of privies are marked on Sanborns. Every one of those houses/ dwellings marked "D" on the map had a standing privy. Why they are not all shown on Sanborns is a mystery to me. Maybe they weren't insured???
 Good Luck!
 Mark


----------



## IllinoisDigger (Apr 28, 2009)

3 things that sandborn maps have helped me with:
 - to see how a lot(s) were subdivided
 - to see which way house faced on corner lot
 - adds to your credibilty when you whip one of those out in making your case to "dig up"   someones back yard, even if privy isn't marked.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 28, 2009)

The green arrow does indicate a back to backer, but the other outbuildings are sheds of some sort. Dwellings are marked with a "D" and stables have the X across them. Older privies can be anywhere, but hit the side lines first. Are there any older maps to indicate the existence of pre-1897 homes on those lots? By that late, the quality of your finds would be marginal, at least my our standards, anyway. Maybe there are some decent TC bottles in your town, but locating the older pits is the way to go.


----------



## bocephus99 (Apr 28, 2009)

*RE: Thanks for all the help and advice*

I have not checked it out yet, but the owner told me the house was built between 1820 and 1850.  I need to verify.  This was the earliest Sanborn map that would show this property but it is only two blocks from the square or center of town where the original court house once stood.  This town was founded in 1789.  When you indicate to hit the "side lines" do you recommend the property line?  Not sure they would place a privy by the road.  I'm new to the privy digging.  My son (12) and I have been digging bottles at a local location and I believe he and I have got bitten by the "bottle bug".  I believe most of the bottles we have dug are TOC but still pretty cool for us beginners.  We enjoy all the posts by the Pros so keep it up....tks in advance.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Oldihtractor
> 
> Just probe around the yard  starting along the sides and back.. and see what the probe tells you.. Ash  red pumpkin brick.. woody liner??   the probe tells All!!!!


 
 I rarely ever use Sanborn maps.The only time we use them is if the property lines are messed up some how, knocked down house etc.
  We start at the back,find the first one then work toward the front of the house.Once you find one the others should be 5 to 6 feet apart ,in a line.Like tractor said the probe don't lie.

 Thats the ticket!


----------

